# Water Salts



## hockadays (25/9/07)

Hello folks,

I trying to find some calcium chloride and phosphoric acid is the brisbane area. Does anyone know of any suppliers for either..???

Thanks


----------



## Jye (25/9/07)

I believe some brewers are using Damprid for calcium chloride and you should be able to get it from the supermarket. No idea where to find phos acid, have you thought about trying 5.2 stabiliser?


----------



## hockadays (25/9/07)

I'll have a look for damprid, thought about using 5.2 but I would like to use the phos for cleaning as well maybe..

Is the damprid of food grade standard?


----------



## tangent (25/9/07)

that would be my concern


----------



## Stuster (25/9/07)

My concern too. You can get both from Grain & Grape (sponsors at top) or from MHB. If you get a few other bits and pieces :lol: postage is not too bad.


----------



## hockadays (25/9/07)

of course ..top of the screan..doh!


----------



## Hogan (25/9/07)

hockadays said:


> I'll have a look for damprid, thought about using 5.2 but I would like to use the phos for cleaning as well maybe..
> 
> Is the damprid of food grade standard?




Hi Guys -

Here is the Damprid website. The FAQ's list the product as non-toxic. I rang the 1800 number and was informed that the product is safe to use in our tank water and in fact previous packaging actually listed an alternative use of the product for conditioning water.

I am moving in this direction and have asked swambo to buy some at Woolies.

Hope this helps.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/07)

hockadays said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I trying to find some calcium chloride and phosphoric acid is the brisbane area. Does anyone know of any suppliers for either..???
> 
> Thanks



Hockadays,

Got my phos through a stock & station agent in Gympie. A quick check of the yellow pages should find a few in the Brisbane area. It is not cheap though as I had to get a 20 litre drum for around $150 two years ago. Kept 5 litres & sold the rest to other brewers.
Two years on I still have over 4.5 litres, so it lasts a long, long time.  

I may be able to get you some Calcium chloride. I can pass it on to you or a mate at the Christmas Swap at Sqyre's. PM me if interested.

:beer:


----------

